# Nells first walk



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

We took Nell and flo out to the track and field where we take flo. 
It was really really muddy and whereas flo steps around the puddles Nell , we discovered just ploughs through them haha. 

It's quite a distance so we didn't really know how far we should let her walk??
But the plan was to carry her til we get to the field then let her down for a walk but she had other plans and jumped out of my mums arms and chased after flo. 

Here are a few pictures (well alot if pictures actually)

We were concerned she would get cold so put one if flo's old, smaller coats on her which of course buried her lol 

















But it kept falling off coz it was too big so we gave up on that...


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

More...










A nice muddy hole to dig in


























Home,muddy, bathtime...










































Flo didn't escape the tub either ...









Couple of vids
First Nell paddling in mud
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a300/strangeland86/67cfa64a.mp4

And her and flo having a stroll together
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a300/strangeland86/893c90d1.mp4


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

Last one i promise. I have to post because it made me laugh

Mum was scared Nell was too cold whilst she was wet so wrapped her up in a fleece and massive dog coat to keep her warm lol


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I love the one of Flo and Nell together and the last one of Nell all bundled up at her little pink bowl is adorable. It looks like so much fun having the two of them.


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

embee said:


> I love the one of Flo and Nell together and the last one of Nell all bundled up at her little pink bowl is adorable. It looks like so much fun having the two of them.


Hehe you tempted to a 2nd yet?


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

They look like they had fun haha Do you expect Nell will grow as large as Flo?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh where oh where has my cockapoo gone lol and just look at her face sitting there with muddy paws ... who did that... they look fantastic x


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

parapluie said:


> They look like they had fun haha Do you expect Nell will grow as large as Flo?


I think Nell will be smaller. Flo is an English mini and Nell is an American mini.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

strangeland86 said:


> Hehe you tempted to a 2nd yet?


Yep and that's mostly down to your pics of Flo and Nell. Do they still cuddle up togther?


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

strangeland86 said:


> I think Nell will be smaller. Flo is an English mini and Nell is an American mini.


Ohh I see. Both lovely dogs.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

embee said:


> Yep and that's mostly down to your pics of Flo and Nell. Do they still cuddle up togther?


How's the husband convincing going?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

parapluie said:


> How's the husband convincing going?


Sort of mixed and inconsistent so may just get on with it anyway and he'll love it when it's here!


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

embee said:


> Sort of mixed and inconsistent so may just get on with it anyway and he'll love it when it's here!


lol he does not stand a chance , just go go for it


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

embee said:


> Yep and that's mostly down to your pics of Flo and Nell. Do they still cuddle up togther?


Yeah all the time lol


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

embee said:


> Sort of mixed and inconsistent so may just get on with it anyway and he'll love it when it's here!


Definitely the way to go! Any you have set your mind on yet?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWWWWWW CUTE PICTURES!!!! I love the coats you have for little Nell~ I love the two of them together!


----------

